
Show HN: Margin Elo (MELO) – new ML algorithm for pairwise comparison - morelandjs
https://moreland.dev/projects/melo/
======
morelandjs
Hi guys! So I wrote about this algorithm maybe a year ago, but I just finished
developing and documenting the Python implementation and it is now available
on PyPi.

What is this? Margin Elo is a new machine learning estimator which can be used
to predict the outcome of pairwise comparisons. For example, given the time,
team names and point spreads of sports games you can use the model to predict
the distribution of _future_ point spreads for an arbitrary match-up.

This is of course just one example, and the model has numerous applications in
ranking, estimation, and time series prediction.

